# please help i think my dog is overdue for her pregnancy very concerned! pics included



## Rocky_Mayhem's_Mom (Jan 26, 2011)

please help guys! this is my first time dealing with a litter and from everything i have read she should have gone into labor by now. and i am very concerned that she is over due. her due date is an appoximation but we are 58-60 days in and here are her symptoms
-vulval discharge
-digging in blakets and "nesting"
-aggression twords my other dogs (growling when food is around. not normal)
-refusal to eat
-rock hard tummy (of which i am most concerned)
-needs constant companionship
-looks sad and miserable all the time
-i cannot get milk to come out of her teets (not sure if i should be able to or not)

she has not shown any heavy panting and i do not know what her temp is. the vet that i took her to about 2 weeks ago was extremely unhelpful. just asking me a bunch of questions and offering me no real answers as to how far along she is or if she even looks healthy. just asked if she was eating and drinking and staying active. i said yes to all of the above and she said well then every thing is ok!!!! 

well im sorry but i dont really feel that way. please help guys do you have any answers for me? is she over due? is she going to have still births? i just want my little girl to be ok. 

this last picture of the brindle is the same breed of dog as my pregnant one. they are both normally 45 lbs and both stand at the same height. i put her up for the comparason. does anyone have some advice for me? 
__________________


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't have any advice, I'm sorry. I think you should post this in the breeding forum, there are lots of experienced members there.

Take care and I hope all goes well for you and your Mummy-to-be.


----------



## Rocky_Mayhem's_Mom (Jan 26, 2011)

thank you for posting anyways. unfortunately i posted there and no luck. just really wanted someone to offer anything they had.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not a breeder but I think that the best way is to see with a vet? They are health specialists and they can help. They have knowledge and equipment to help you and your dog.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't panic ( I know that's easier said than done ) bitches can whelp anything from 58 - 65 days so I'd guess she probably has a couple more days to go - don't forget that unless you had a hormone test done when she was in season it's very difficult to pinpoint exactly when a bitch's date of ovulation occurred , couple this with the fact that the sperm can live for up to 7 days inside the bitch and you can see that there is quite a wide margin when calculating due dates - the average is 63 days.

Her behaviour is entirely normal for a bitch in whelp particularly one this close to giving birth - she will not want other dogs near her and will be actively trying to find a quiet place to give birth - 'she will want you nearby however, which is whys she is being clingier than usual and at this stage I would not be leaving her for very long - she looks very large and eating big meals may be uncomfortable for her - try offering smaller amounts of high protein extra tasty food such as scrambled eggs mixed with cheese or cooked chicken at frequent intervals - but bitches often refuse food up to 24 hours before whelping .



If you can, buy or borrow a book called 'the Book of the Bitch' - it is invaluable as a guide throughout the whole whelping process and how to care for the mum and pups afterwards ..good luck and do get in touch if you need any more help.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If your vet was so unhelpful, the best thing is to take her to a different one. Should they not have done ultrasound scans like they do on people? I have no idea, but a vet should tell you more in my opinion.


----------



## fmarquis02 (May 12, 2012)

Well done Luke


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

If your not happy with your current vets support then go to another one. Phone around and try fd one which sounds like they have more experience with whelping. Whilst forums are a wealth of knowledge if your are worried you should be going to a qualified expert.


----------

